# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Αξεσουάρ & Καλωδιώσεις] Κινέζικη 2din οθονη με καμερα.

## captainrodos

Γεια σας και απο εμενα, πηρα μια οθονη απο κινα και ειχε και καμερα μερα. Την καμερα την συνδεσα μονος μου και το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπαινει στην λειτουργια της καμερας οταν βαζω οπισθεν και ειμαι σε αλλο μενου αλλα μπαινει  οταν βαλω οπισθεν αλλα ειμαι και μεσα στο μενου aux. 
Για την συνδεση της καμερας ενωσα τα δυο πισω καλώδια στην λαμπα της οπισθεν και το rca εκει που λεει καμερα. 
πανω στο rca ειχε και ενα μικρο κοκκινο καλωδιακι στο πισω μερος του αυτοκινητου το ενωσα μαζι με το κοκκινο μεγαλο καλωδιο π ενωνετε στην λαμπα και μπροστα δοκιμασα με ολα τα καλωδια που εχω και σε κανενα δεν εφτιαξε το θεμα μου. Καμια λύση?
η πηγη ειναι αυτη
https://www.banggood.com/7-Inch-Car-...r_warehouse=CN
Βιντεακια που ειδα στο youtube στους υπολοιπους λειτουργεί αψογα. Ευχαριστω

----------


## vasilimertzani

το μικρο κοκκινο καλωδιακι στο πισω μερος του αυτοκινητου δεν λεει σε κανεναν απολυτως τιποτα.το μεγαλο κοκκινο και μικρο κοκκινο δεν το καταλαβαονω.Το καλωδio backing line τι ειναι?

----------


## captainrodos

Μαζί με rca έχει και ένα μικρό κόκκινο περίπου 10 εκατοστά. Αυτά δεν ξέρω που πάνε. https://www.google.gr/amp/s/m.aliexp...?source=images

----------


## johnnyb

Το μικρο κοκκινο καλωδιο απο το rca ειναι το trigger  για την ενεργοποιηση της καμερας , συνδεεται στα 12v στη λαμπα της οπισθεν και στο reverse/  backing line του  stereo . 
 Αν δοκιμασες με 12v σε ολα τα καλωδια πολυ πιθανο να εχεις κανει ζημια

----------


## captainrodos

> Το μικρο κοκκινο καλωδιο απο το rca ειναι το trigger  για την ενεργοποιηση της καμερας , συνδεεται στα 12v στη λαμπα της οπισθεν και στο reverse/  backing line του  stereo . 
>  Αν δοκιμασες με 12v σε ολα τα καλωδια πολυ πιθανο να εχεις κανει ζημια


ωραια ετσι την συνδεσα και αλλα οταν βαζω οπισθεν και ειμαι πχ στο ραδιοφωνο η οθονη σκοτεινιαζει αλλα δεν μπαινει στο μενου της καμερας. Αν ειμαι στο aux δουλευει κανονικα, βαζω οπισθεν μου δειχνει εικονα , βγαζω οπισθεν τπτ. Σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σου.

----------


## georged30

Την δευτερη εισοδο video που εχει στο πισω μερος η οθονη την δοκιμασες?

----------


## captainrodos

Ναι εκεί δεν δείχνει τπτ. Μήπως έχει θέμα η οθόνη;

----------


## georged30

Την καμερα πρεπει να την συνδεσεις εκει που λεει rear camera input αν εκει δεν δουλευει και εχεις συνδεσει την camera σωστα οπως σου ειπαν παραπανω εχει θεμα η εισοδος της οθονης

----------


## captainrodos

Την σύνδεσα όπως μου είπαν τα παιδιά και η κάμερα δουλεύει μόνο όταν είμαι στο μενού aux, δεν μπαίνει αυτόματα όπως θα έπρεπε κάθε φορά που βάζω όπισθεν αλλά πρέπει και να είμαι στο μενού aux και να βάζω όπισθεν για να δουλεύει. Δηλαδή αν ακούω ράδιο και βάλω όπισθεν δεν κάνει τπτ πάρα μόνο σκοτείνιαζει λίγο η οθόνη.

----------

